# Catalonia 92 Lithuania 76



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

The Catalonian team (without Navarro or Raul Lopez) won Lithuania (without any star) 92-76










Pau Gasol scored 8 points in 10 minutes

Oriol Junyent scored 21 for Catalonia
Jasaitis scored 23 for Lithuania


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

About the thema friendship games ...

Italy won the Genoa's friendship turnament VS Lithuania, Czech republic and France; all the teams were without some of them stars

Thursday 17th 
Lithuania-France 85-78
Italy-Czech rep. 74-69

Friday 18th
Italy-France 87-57
Lithuania-Czech rep. 

Saturday 19th 
Final 3th spot France-Czech rep. 91-84

Final 1th spot Italia-Lithuania 86-77

1 Italy
2 Lithuania
3 France
4 Czech rep.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Who was all on the lithuanian team?
Rimantas Kaukenas, Virginijus Praskevicius????


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> Who was all on the lithuanian team?
> Rimantas Kaukenas, Virginijus Praskevicius????


Sorry to dissapoint you ostend, but Praskevicius wasnt invited for Olympics. Coaches said that he had bad season in Israel and that there aew enough of PF players in this NT. IMHO, the choice here was really good, maybe just coaches should say it to the player first and not to the press.

Kaukenas didnt participate in first camp and in these two tournaments, he will join the second camp on Monday together with other main players. He has some chances to get in lineup as 12th player.

These 5 games were just for coaches to see what younger players can do. And we lost to Catalonia because we had only one 205 guy and their frontcourt were abusing us. The only more known player in first camp was Donatas Slanina, also Dainius Salenga and Giedrius Gustas. Gustas was cut out after first camp.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay Zalgirinis thanks. 
Hey here they say that Preskavicius is in NT, is that so. What is your opinion about him?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Virginijus Praskevicius was on official NT list, which was made sometime in March, but few weeks back coach Sireika decided not to invite him for the camp saying, that theres no need that so experienced player would practice for whole camp just to hear No in the end of it. Coach said that Praskevicius had not a best season in Israel, also that there are enough PFs in NT.

What is my opinion of him... he always failed in NT, while was good at club. I dont remember any match in NT in which he was ok, he was always dissapointing and the last champ in Sweden also proved that. From that golden team the only Praskevicius dissapointed while other 11 guys were ok. 

Also hes a bit of troublemaker, was thrown from Junior NT 10 years ago (because said f*** you to the coach), was thrown out from Atlanta 96 squad because of his character. Of course it seems he matured now, but we have good young PFs in Jankunas and Kleiza, so its better to take them as subs that they would gain some experience even sitting on bench, but being in such tournament. While Praskevicius probably wouldnt feel happy being on the bench all the time and because of that some problems in locker room may occur.

I really like this coach decision. Praskevicius wasnt in NT for a long time, had oppurtinity to show himself last year, he failed and we have few young PFs, so its time for him to leave I think.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

okay i already knew your opinion on Praskevicius. I was asking your opinion on Petravicius, sorry i had miswritten his name... kinda get these names between these 2 messed up. So sorry, so would do you think of M. Petravicius. Ostende is negociating with him to sign again.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh Marijonas Petravicius. I cant say much about him myself as I've seen the only game of him in whole life. Thats the one with Catalonia. But from that game and from coach opinion... Hes a hard-nosed player, is tough, likes playing under the basket. For me he seemed like a bit smaller version of Kambala, of course with not so many post moves and less strength. 

Actually I wasnt positive about him coming to NT's camp, but after that game and the statistics from other games I changed my opinion and its good that hes in second camp, though it doesnt seem he has many chances to get into Olympics, unless he shows something more than R.Javtokas.

About him in Ostende, I cant say much only from one game and I dont know his stats from Germany and the same Ostende from last season, so dont know. We'll see more preparation games, maybe I could say smth more then.


----------

